
Countries with no property taxes where you REALLY own your home - chenster
http://nomadcapitalist.com/2014/05/27/countries-with-no-property-taxes-really-home/
======
NotSammyHagar
For the anti tax libertarians, move to free countries, free in that there's
little property tax like Bahrain or former countries of Yugoslavia. However,
the article is fixated on property taxes, but how about overall tax rates, I
saw no discussion of that? And what do you get out of that tax that you pay,
say safety and public services. Bahrian, not so great if you have a
girlfriend.

